# Mobile Alabama Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale, Saturday March 26, 2022



## Vinewood (Mar 9, 2022)

*The Mobile Antique Bottle Collectors Club presents our 49th annual Antique Bottle & Collectibles Show & Sale,* 
*Saturday March 26, 2022 * from 9AM to 3PM at the Daphne Civic Center, 2603 U.S. Hwy 98, Daphne, AL  36526.  
FREE PARKING, FREE ADMISSION! 
Bring your old bottles and related items to find out more about them, and chat with our collectors and dealers. 
Our dealers also buy, sell, & trade old bottles, jugs, signs, relics, coins, Civil War items,, Indian artifacts, documents, etc. 
*We max out at 125 tables and are almost sold out!*
For more information call or text 251-957-6725
The photos are from last year's show.
No more masks this year!


----------



## Mudbug (Oct 20, 2022)

Always a good show to attend.


----------

